# A good thread



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Photos from a roam

The cabin from Home depot cabin










The Porch









From the porch to the front yard. Once it was fenced and had a couple of horses there









The small cabin out back. was used for the TVroom the old owner once told me.









And then how to be completely relaxed









Share your good feeling photos. A little anti-depressing news medicine.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Love it, post more Angie. Please oh please oh please.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

stray kittens and my new Rottie Boy.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Both of us needing a nap after chasing critters all night in the Ky hills and hollers 



A Ky milk cooler... :gaptooth:



My shade to retreat to after hilling the potatoes 



enjoying the view while soaking in some spring time sun shine..



And a nice place to enjoy a cool breeze on a hot summer day..


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Kycountry, we have coonhounds, too. And our saying is "a tired coonhound is a good coonhound".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

More people post and I'll try to get a few more up in a little bit.

I think we all need to lighten our souls with this. That is part of survival also.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice pics. I would plant potatoes beside the creek too.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Angie, thanks for these types of threads...you seem to start them right when they're really needed, when we're getting burned out on bad news.

7thswan, your little Rottie is adorable!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I always feel good when i see a pantry full of food...


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

New barn for my micro dairy. Well the start of it. I'm so sorry it's upside down.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

nice idea Angie,, beautiful pictures,,,thanks


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Come on guys and gals, lets see some more pics..

Got Critters??


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Finished the re-siding a couple years ago, and finished the porch a couple months ago.

The living room portion was the original house, built in 1908. It's been added onto 3 times. An amazing coincidence is that of the 4 builders, not one of them owned a square or a level.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Loved all the pictures! That buff colored cat looks just like the Maine **** we use to have.
That Rottie puppy is adorable!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Over the rainbow.....this is looking off the back porch. It was a double rainbow but my camera didnt pick up the second one.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

sometimes you just have to laugh at yourself...:grin:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Little man taking a selfie with sister. I love the way they love each other.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

A warm winter


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am loving all the shared photos. Especially the children, porches, animals homes, and upside down photos. I think we all needed to get off the bad world. and find the good world.


Now what else can I post?

a park just off downtown Pensacola FL, they were setting up for a craft/food show









The Municipal Pier, Pensacola FL









Falls Mill, TN









Where my Grandparents lived when I was growing up.
2 bed rooms 1 bath, 1 eat in kitchen. Huge Spanish Oak in the back yard









Big old 7 bedroom home in Prospect TN that was for sale, it's bought.
Loved the porches, never did get to go thru it.









Hyper color, lower area of Falls Mill, TN









The top of the water slew for the mill wheel









Bathroom in a cabin that was turned into a little store 
Canned goods and handcrafted items. On TN110 between Ardmore and Fayetteville








From the front porch of a cabin at Fall Mills, TN








One of the porches on that large home that was shown above.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

myheaven said:


> New barn for my micro dairy. Well the start of it. I'm so sorry it's upside down.



For myheaven


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you so much Angie!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I absolutely love the big 7 bedroom house. Would love to find one near me to buy.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Me in my natural habitat.



Some pictures out of Mexico:





How my house normally looks in Mexico....full of kids!



My traveling buddy and a bottle baby.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook. Looks like lots of fun, I want one...

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=6f757254ad7e9c7f4e6a1bdc2e4af75f&oe=54453C4C


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

terri9630 watching that makes me giggle.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> terri9630 watching that makes me giggle.


I've watched it a dozen times just because it makes me smile. I think that is supposed to be a shelter for the tethered buck.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

catching game in daytime


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

being a woodsbum practicing daily survival skills.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

secret spot...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bear diggin bees and grubs out of rotten stump


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

quick freezing meat before going to big freezer


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Two of my kids on our practice "bug out" trip to Yellowstone. They still didn't know where we were going, or why. Just that they had each other.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd love to post some pics - I know it's been posted before, but I need a quick tutorial on posting pics and can't find the posted info. Pretty please, help?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

borbonred hatched from eggs from deacon jim and rose2005



bucket of fingerling taters


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'd love to post some pics - I know it's been posted before, but I need a quick tutorial on posting pics and can't find the posted info. Pretty please, help?


Look above at the icons, and find the paperclip.
Click on it.
A drop down for 10 browses for you to search your computer for images.
choose
upload
when done, close window.

Go write what you want. When you want to insert a photo, click on the paperclip, and chose one of the ones you just uploaded. That will put it in the post. write more, click image, write more, click image, etc.

If you want, once up loaded, you can just submit and all will go to the bottom of a posting.

And I usually do a preview on images so I can change the heading around them if I want to. You can preview after every change until it is how you want it.

Then click the SUBMIT button.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, Angie, I'm giving this a try. Wish me luck. I think I still didn't quite get this right, but first pic is of the 1st snowfall of the year 2010, 2nd and 3rd are my youngest dd and her horse.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yeaaa...ya got it !!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I'm getting the hang of it, but will need to practice a little more, lol. I love seeing everyone's pics.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

My first buck a few years back





















My first chainsaw carving


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I'm going to try to the photo thing, thanks for posting the tutorial


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is Bob the dog in our willow tree which is gone now.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am all about homesteading and its production both domestic and wild goods...i wanna learn more too.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Lot's of good food in those pictures Elkhound!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

elkhound I see I'm not the only one that loves those lil Rapala fillet knives.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well thanks for making me hungry Elkhound....... now I have to find something to eat. Hardest thing about having a house full of food, I have to decide on what to make.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All this homegrown food showing at supper time is a form of torture. It looks so yummy.

Now to go cook me some supper. Hold the fort.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoiled yard birds







American meat rabbits







Quail eggs after dw cleaned them she hates the spots said they look dirty lmao







Dinner at camp 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

MOSSYNUT said:


> elkhound I see I'm not the only one that loves those lil Rapala fillet knives.



sure do....its my go to knife...that particular knife is 24 years old and has done alot of fish and game and numerous meals in kitchen when i traveled for years on remote forest sites for work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm with Angie and Terri - I'm hungry looking at all that good food. Yum. What's for dinner? Brownies for dessert - dd made them, maybe leftover spaghetti and the last of the cornbread with garlic butter. Not as good as anything in these pics.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Jaz and Ms Connie took us all out to Chens Garden for supper. I wish I had some of the food in the pics


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

A few more things in life I really love - my feel goods
Sunsets, My race car and team (all family), flowers, bonfires, and my river next to my house.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lilith
Love your photos. I spent about 6 years with Dad racing Drag Racing,and him working on the Circle track race cars. The other photos are great also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The photos everyone takes are all Great! I rarley get out anymore, so most my photos are from home.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Walleye, the place where all my Rotties are buried, grapes I took a picture of last night-what I'll be doing today.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My cabin,tree frog,purple pod peas,new raised beds


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

7thswan, with a home like that, who would want to go out?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ceilismom said:


> 7thswan, with a home like that, who would want to go out?


Thank You! I wanted to live this way when I was very young. For awhile, I lived away from it. I decided it is up to me to make my life the way I want it. For me, I need to work with my hands and have beautiful things arround me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a pic. I just took of a rag quilt I just finished, haven't washed it to make the seams fuzzy. Angora ,I am spinning from my Bunnies(make mom some socks) and some sweet potatoes that I'm in the process of digging and the 3rd freezer is almost full,soon I'll be canning up all the tomatoes to make room for venison;-)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan...what are the purple peas...are they an edible pod sweet pea?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

When we got sheep I thought I'd never have to do this again. Boy, was I wrong! I hope this is the photograph they put in the Post Office.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> 7thswan...what are the purple peas...are they an edible pod sweet pea?


Yes, I got 2 diffrent types this year, easer to see when picking. I grow so much diffrent things for stir fry, and wraps.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I no longer have the hens but this is the last group that I had my broody raise. Not the greatest picture but they were fast! LOL


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> When we got sheep I thought I'd never have to do this again. Boy, was I wrong! I hope this is the photograph they put in the Post Office.


You are a little uglier than I thought. :grin:

That pic ought to do well in the Post Office.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Yes, I got 2 diffrent types this year, easer to see when picking. I grow so much diffrent things for stir fry, and wraps.


care to share the names?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

view as you come out of the woods onto Wolf Rock
Hiked up there last weekend. 

GAHHHH it's sideways. will try to fix the next one before uploading.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

view once out onto Wolf Rock
dangit I can't figure out the sideways. i rotated before attaching, but still goofy.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fixed them for you


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Elk! :bow:

How do you turn em? It let me rotate while on my pc, but not after they are here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rotated on my computer then uploaded them is all.


i spin them in windows view player where it has a rotate button is all i do or know....******* hitting buttons ya know....lol


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> care to share the names?


Oh Yes, I had to dig them out of storage,cause I sure can't remember names.
From Johnny's Selected Seeds, Golden Sweet Snow Peas and Shiraz (purple) Snow Peas.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Our 7 month old Aussie trying to send a mental image of which ball she wants to chase.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike, I used to have a Rottie that I trained him to tell diffrent colors( same balls of diffrent colors). He worked with me and my clients were quite amused by watching him work.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

7thswan
This girl is almost too smart but she is doing good on sheep already for her age. She has quite a few toys and tugs that she plays with and will get each one on command. Rarely gets it wrong unless she is so excited she will grab the first thing she comes to.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

They are so wrinkly, and fluffy, lol my oldest litter at the moment..


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Bones??? I sure would like one. But by the sounds coming out of my room mates room, we have a new addition to the stead.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> Red Bones??? I sure would like one. But by the sounds coming out of my room mates room, we have a new addition to the stead.


yea, redbones.. I got 5 old dogs and 15 pups in 2 litters lol


----------

